

In re Bilski - cellis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_re_Bilski

======
steveklabnik
Has something new happened with this case? Was this link posted in response to
some other thread I'm missing?

~~~
cellis
I submitted it because i had just finished reading the comments on this:
<http://www.unionsquareventures.com/index.php>

~~~
steveklabnik
Ah, okay. I was frantically re-reading the page, and searching the news,
thinking some freak accident had happened and the Supreme Court had ruled
early.

